# Ceramic Honing Rod: Care and Maintenance



## chudomir (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello guys, 

So I'm kind-a new around here so apologize in advance if this thread has been around before but here we go.

So I have this Wustoff fine ceramic rod (J 3000) and I would like your advice on how to store and maintain it. What's the best way to clean it without damage?

Thanks


----------



## stevenStefano (Mar 13, 2013)

I use baking soda


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 13, 2013)

I use a "Superaser". They run a little under $5. Google "superaser" and you'll find several sources.


----------



## panda (Mar 13, 2013)

make a cardboard sheath, if you want to get anal about it you can line the inside with something shock absorbing. i just keep mine unprotected inside knife roll. to clean it, same as said above, 'superaser'


----------



## deanb (Mar 13, 2013)

I use Bar Keepers Friend for cleaning. For storing, just remember these things are very brittle. If you have space in a block use it for the rod.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 13, 2013)

Barkeepers works good and the Superaser works a little better. I use the eraser under running water - perfecto!


----------



## chudomir (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks guys, much obliged. Now I just have to find a way to smuggle a couple of Superaser's in the UK but at least I know what I'm looking for.


----------



## TB_London (Mar 14, 2013)

Bicarbonate of soda on a damp paper towel will do the job really well, I'd try it before you buy anything special.
The finest of these looks to be similar to super erasers, but may still be too coarse
http://www.axminster.co.uk/garryson-garryflex-abrasive-cleaning-block-prod20009/


----------



## panda (Mar 14, 2013)

is it ok to have the ceramic rod in contact with water? never even thought to try the eraser like that!

baking soda water paste? seems like a good idea, will have to try that.


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 14, 2013)

I've cleaned my Wusthof a million different ways, but I do prefer a felt type material the best. Mines stood up to 3+years of abuse and still gets the job done. I just store it in my kit bag uncovered.


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 14, 2013)

panda said:


> is it ok to have the ceramic rod in contact with water? never even thought to try the eraser like that!
> 
> baking soda water paste? seems like a good idea, will have to try that.



Ceramic is non-porous, so water is fine.


----------

